# Goriest Game (all platforms, all ages)



## MrMan

What do you all remember/think as being the goriest game you've ever played?

hard for me to say since i havent played dead space yet amoung others yet to be released. But from played games i would have to say, Spatterhouse 3 for sega genesis. im sure most of you remember it. every room filled with body parts, flesh, guts, pick up weapons and split guys heads open, bats explode thier head. just really good stuff.

























and you?


----------



## Evostance

Soldier of Fortune 2










or

Fallout 3


----------



## MrMan

!!! fallout 3....wow.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Dve228

Dead space on the ps3. You can't go anywhere without finding a dismembered body. Blood is smeared on all of the walls across the entire game. Here is the actual trailer.


YouTube - dead space lullaby trailer





http://www.pwnordie.com/videos/8e28d...enwalkthroughs


----------



## Spart

Gears of War has some serious gore in it. The head shots are on par with fallout 3 and the chainsawing is just crazy. Blood goes everywhere and the body parts just lay there. In fact here's a Gears of War Action figure that shows how gory the head shots are.










It looks a lot like that in the game.

Another is definitely Clive Barker's Jericho.


----------



## sctheluna

Gears Of War 1 and 2


----------



## jtypin

Gears, fear in slow mo can get gory sometimes


----------



## waqasr

Yea id have to say GOW, especially the chainsaw, that was real nice and gorie.


----------



## Marin

Fallout 3 and Dead Space.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin*


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Gears of War 2!


----------



## Pibbz

Postal, no question


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Deffiantly Gears of War 1 for me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Soldier of Fortune: payback


YouTube - SOF 3 Payback Extreme Violence


----------

